# new wheels. vortex approved?



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

18x8 and 18x9 benz wheels.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

if you like em, thats all that matters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

i dont approve...but its your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (billmongold)*

this may be better in the MK4 forum.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (JDriver1.8t)*

i appreciate the honesty. im on the fence about them. i HATE chrome. and yeah. the mk4 guys usually have varied opinions. aka the mk4 forum isnt always the most helpful.


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_i appreciate the honesty. im on the fence about them. i HATE chrome. and yeah. the mk4 guys usually have varied opinions. aka the mk4 forum isnt always the most helpful.

"varied opinions" - Think about that. Of course they are varied, they're opinions, people are going to have different ones.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (Straz85)*

less wheel gap might help the cause.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (audi666)*

its at pizza deliverin height. i work as a delivery driver. shes my daily. shes also on bags.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

really? sweet, lets see it aired out


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

Hold on, I need to grab my rubber boots, bullisht is gettin a lil deep


_Modified by Bart Taylor at 12:44 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_ shes also on bags.









did a lil searchin, he aint bull****tin


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_hater* »_
did a lil searchin, he aint bull****tin











if you are gonna search and find info, take the two seconds to copy and paste that isht son


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

sittin on the tires.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (billmongold)*

gorilla stance


----------



## matimus (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (billmongold)*

damn at that height the wheels look 100% better.
The wheels themselves aren't bad, it's just the chrome that kills it for me. You ever think about changin the color of the rims?


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah but with chrome you gotta strip them and the wheels in chrome sold for $300 a piece more than the silver.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (billmongold)*

think they look better like this...











_Modified by teutoned at 4:17 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## eurosuave4 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: new wheels. vortex approved? (teutoned)*

u really should of just posted the gorilla pic first, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aces1art (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (matimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matimus* »_damn at that height the wheels look 100% better.
The wheels themselves aren't bad, it's just the chrome that kills it for me. You ever think about changin the color of the rims?

samsies here - rid the chrome, +1 for the effort tho


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (aces1art)*

id love them stripped and black with a polished lip. any idea how much thatd cost anyone?


----------



## eurosuave4 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (billmongold)*

my buddy does them, hes around the penn state harrisburg area. he does a great job, did a couple for my friends that turned out great. his username is "murderface". dont quote me but it should cost u more than 250 to have them any color u want.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

got new rims anyway. c5 vette wheels


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (billmongold)*


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (billmongold)*

^^i like those better


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

you have ho idea how light vette wheels are. 1pc forged aluminum. 17x8.5f 18x9.5r


----------

